# Kiko needed a new do!



## Drea (Aug 4, 2012)

Kiko... needed a haircut. I haven't taken him to the groomers. I did it myself. In 3 different attempts. it took about 3 hours total. He is a puppy and would not sit still for a half of a second.

The first 2 pics are the before... so you can see how long it was. I did not touch his ears, or front and hind legs too much... I think I gave him a somewhat cocker spaniel do! 

He looks cute to me still!! All of my hard work. lol


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

KiKo is cute! Well done you, when I get the brush out Binky runs for the hills!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Aw well done, I think Kiko looks lovely and has a lovely thick coat. The first time is always the hardest, now you will be scissor happy and won;t be able to stop snipping away. I'm a home groomer and I lot doing it!


----------



## Drea (Aug 4, 2012)

thanks guys. I will try to take a better after pic, as I dont think this one does justice. But, I think he is finally happy I have left him alone today. LOL. He is used to me brushing him. I have combed then brushed him daily since i got him. I use it as the time I bond with him. Other than playing of course. He LOVES to chew on his brush and comb. So I let him chew one, and I use the other one. LOL


----------



## Drea (Aug 4, 2012)

I cant seem to get him to be okay having his paws trimmed. Esp. his nails. Any tips to help me get him to be better about it?
Thanks


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Just persistence and lots of treats!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

OMG Drea kiko looks just like ginger. unbelievable....she is the cutest thing and you did a great job,,SL


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think you've done a super job, well done x


----------

